# About filters and bags



## mukherjee (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey there!

So I have a got a new *Nikon D7100* (52K body only), with a slew of new lens purchases.

Got a *Nikon AF 50mm F/1.8D prime* lens for about *4.6k*( after 1k GC) from Amazon.

Hold on! Got another *Nikon AF-S 18-140mm F/3.5-5.6G ED VR* lens for about *12.6K* ( after 6.7K GC  ) from Amazon too. 

Now, I have *gifted my dad my old Nikon D5100 with the stock 18-55 lens with my Tamrac Velocity 9x bag*. 
Was *wondering whether to keep the Nikon 55-300mm VR zoom with me*.

Now that I have so many items to worry about, the following *concerns* come to mind:

*1.* *New 52mm and 67mm UV filters* for my new lenses. 
Which ones(brand) to get? 
Local shop or online? 
Hoya seems to costly at the moment,sorry. 
But still, I am open to suggestions, as always 

*2.* *A new bag to carry all my equipment*. 
Am open to both shoulder carry and backpack styles. 
Cost will be a factor (am a bit strained for cash right now, as you see obviously!).

*3.* _*Whether I should consider getting another EN-EL15 battery too*_?

Please offer your valued suggestions to aid my decision making process.

Cheers and thank you all in advance! Happy shooting! (pun not intended  )


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2016)

mukherjee said:


> So I have a got a new *Nikon D7100* (52K body only), with a slew of new lens purchases.
> Got a *Nikon AF 50mm F/1.8D prime* lens for about *4.6k*( after 1k GC) from Amazon.
> Hold on! Got another *Nikon AF-S 18-140mm F/3.5-5.6G ED VR* lens for about *12.6K* ( after 6.7K GC  ) from Amazon too.


That's an excellent price you got there... Congrats.


mukherjee said:


> *3.* _*Whether I should consider getting another EN-EL15 battery too*_?


I don't whether you do professional work or not. Going by the lens collection you have, I assume you're an enthusiast.
That's almost a 1000 shots per recharge. Is that not enough for an enthusiast?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2016)

To tell you frankly I dont think UV filters are of any use at all...you say to keep the front element safe..but just keep a lens pen with you and clean it after shoot..its enough  thats what I do..and use hood
rather get CPL or ND filters which will help enhance landsacape photography 

Bag - which kind of bag you want...as you dont have any big lens right now..you can goo for sling, shoulder, backpack any kind of bag..
If you are planning to get any lens of 80-200/70-200/160-500/300mm kind of 2kg~ lens then get a backpack. 

Battery - As Nac said do you really shoot 1000+ pics in a single day..if not not needed...in any case you will fill 8GB of memory card just with JPEG . Sorting 1000 pics and editing them will take another 2 weeks


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 3, 2016)

nac said:


> That's an excellent price you got there... Congrats.



Thanks!



nac said:


> I don't whether you do professional work or not. Going by the lens collection you have, I assume you're an enthusiast.
> That's almost a 1000 shots per recharge. Is that not enough for an enthusiast?



Point taken.



sujoyp said:


> To tell you frankly I dont think UV filters are of any use at all...you say to keep the front element safe..but just keep a lens pen with you and clean it after shoot..its enough  thats what I do..and use hood
> rather get CPL or ND filters which will help enhance landsacape photography
> 
> Bag - which kind of bag you want...as you dont have any big lens right now..you can goo for sling, shoulder, backpack any kind of bag..
> ...



Okay, say I am looking at sling/shoulder variety bag this time round, since I'll be carrying 3 lenses plus the body plus some stuff, at any given point of time.

Personally, I would like to get a UV filter 

And BTW, since I am looking at a Leh trip sometime soon, I think maybe an extra battery will be handy. But yeah, 3k looks bad for it


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2016)

hmm yes you are right about battery...in case of once in a lifetime kind of trip we should always keep backup of memory card and battery.

Bag I will check after going home at night..you can check in flipkart..lots of options are there..maybe you can consider the prices as well.

- - - Updated - - -

i got these 3 options for you

Lowepro Passport Sling III  Camera Bag - Lowepro : Flipkart.com

Lowepro Shoulder Bag Nova Sport 17l Aw (Pepper Red)  Camera Bag - Lowepro : Flipkart.com

Lowepro SlingShot 102 AW Sling Bag - Lowepro : Flipkart.com

see if you like any


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 4, 2016)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]
Those are some great options.
What bag do you own personally?
I have shortlisted Slingshot 102/202AW, Pro Runner 200AW, Nova 170AW,Nova Sport 7l/17l.
Which would be better? I might need to see first hand...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2016)

I got 3 bag
tamrac 6x for cam+17-50 and flash..its a sling bag
Lowepro 200AW for all lens and cam togather - a backpack
D7000 free leather bag, it can carry D7000+2 lens or Sigma 150-500 alone  its a shoulder bag

On casual parties or friends place I take my cam+17-50 and a prime in my office laptop backpack (Targus, its not dell free one)

- - - Updated - - -

As I said early it depends on how much equipment you want to carry...if you want to carry Nikon D7100||Nikon 55-300 VRII,50mm F/1.8D, 18-140mm F/3.5-5.6G ED VR all togather then no sling bag can help..you have to get a backpack.

Also plan to add a flash to your kit


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I got 3 bag
> tamrac 6x for cam+17-50 and flash..its a sling bag
> Lowepro 200AW for all lens and cam togather - a backpack
> D7000 free leather bag, it can carry D7000+2 lens or Sigma 150-500 alone  its a shoulder bag
> ...



Ohkay...
The only DSLR bag that I have now is the one that came with D7100, and it will only accommodate cam with 1 mounted lens+accessories.

The Lowepro 200AW that you have, I suppose its the pro runner variety ( *like here*), isnt it?

I am looking at the *slingshot 202AW* closely, but I would also prefer a shoulder bag, but I wonder if such a shoulder bag, heavy with my gear, is any good at all!

As for flash, my dad had gifted me a *Hako Digital HY-3800 flash unit*, but I havent used it once. I have not a found a nice manual to guide me into flash digital photography, so I am making do with the in built flash for now. Would love if somebody directed me to some material on this stuff.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2016)

yes I have the same 200AW ...its very good...have lot of straps to support ...a chest one and a waist one also there so some load go off shoulders..
your gear is not that heavy right now...once you start getting bigger lenses it will be a problem...for now sling bag is good

my 17-50, 90mm and 150-500 +d7000 +35mm  = 4KG it may sound less but when moving on trek it feels heavy

is the flash a new one for nikon one...dont use 3rd party flash if they are not made for these modern cam..or you will end up shorting the camera


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 4, 2016)

The flash is new...has M,S1 and S2 modes, unsure what they do. Gn 38@35mm, ISO100, Gn 53@35mm,IS0200. IGBT design. I was told its for these new DSLRs...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2016)

then its good  S1 and S2 for slave modes, may work with optical slave mode


----------



## Upadhyay (Feb 8, 2016)

Don't know the purpose of the poll but some of the best brands like B+W,Heliopan Schneider etc. are missing


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 10, 2016)

Upadhyay said:


> Don't know the purpose of the poll but some of the best brands like B+W,Heliopan Schneider etc. are missing



Agreed. But I only put up those brands which are readily available, thats all! Cheers


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2016)

so did you buy something...I am still planning my next buy...i am soo confused


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 10, 2016)

Still confused about the bag...and also, dont need it stat...so still checking them out...4k is big buch of dough to spend on bags atm...

About the filter, thinking about going with photron ones available online....about 350 apiece...what say?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2016)

getting cheap filter will just reduce the pic quality and may effect the color, banding, and sharpness...if you really want then get good one only..else just use hood to protect.

yes 4k seems too much..but even after that one bag is not enough..you will know soon


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 11, 2016)

Well, the photron ones are as 'cheap' as [STRIKE]Marumi[/STRIKE] Osaka! Marumi still costlier. And be sure, I am NOT going Hoya. I would rather save up and get the bag( you said I will need more than one  ).
What say?

Prices checked on Amazon.in and Flipkart.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2016)

I would rather suggest get a filter just to protect the front element...remove it at the time of shooting...you get a great lens and put a plastic/poor glass in front of the lens, whats the point of spending on good glass then.

Yes a big bag does not serve the purpose all time, an inbetween sling bag is always handy.


----------

